
Facebook taking mobile numbers from other sources and adding them to profiles - bontoJR
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/08/09/how-did-facebook-get-my-number-and-why-is-it-giving-my-name-out/
======
kidmenot
Things like this are why I got into the habit of checking Facebook's settings
every once in a while. Not that it would help much in this case, but hey. They
seem to have a knack for fucking with my settings and reverting them to their
respective defaults every now and then.

My pictures or posts are not visible to anyone but who's friends with me.
Nobody can post anything on my wall or tag me in any picture or wall post
without me approving the tag. Nobody can add me as a friend if they are not
also friends with at least one of my friends (and I hate that I can't prevent
_anyone_ from adding me, only enabling it when I actually need it or asking
for friendship myself).

That being said, Facebook might as well do without asking you if you want to
give them your phone number if they end up disregarding your decision and
getting it anyway.

That's a dick move that might well mean I will delete my account. Not that it
would make any difference for them, but being without Facebook won't make any
difference to my life either.

------
fallinghawks
Every so often FB asks me to add my mobile number and pre-fills the field with
some number I'm not familiar with. Not mine, nor anyone I know. Perhaps I
should celebrate. ;)

(I haven't paid attention to whether it's the same number every time I've been
asked, though; I probably should, and perhaps do a reverse search on it to see
if I can find out who it belongs to.)

------
mms1973
Currently you need a mobile number to create a FB account. For older profiles
(I created mine back in 2007), it was not necessary, and I will not provide it
to FB anyway.

